# Rayden/Dogo Argentino



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice! he looks so intense I love the look of the Dogos...


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Omg how handsome! I love Dogos!! He does look very serious lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very beautiful dog


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all! He is far from serious, he is only 11 months! And acts like it too!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Adorable!!! Love the name, Rayden


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooof, he's gorgeous. Since getting Squash I'm partial to big muscly white dogs.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice shots of your dog! Dogos are by far my favorite of the mastiffs.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

GIMMY GIMMY GIMMY!!!! I love Dogos


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dog!! Hard to believe that he is 11 months old! Also, I don't know anything about crop jobs, especially not on Dogos, but I really like the ears on this boy. 

More pictures, please


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

Handsome dog! Really love their look, but I am not so sure I can handle such dog. Are they harder to grow then other breeds?


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well I had a Boxer and a Rottweiler previously, which were both awesome breeds. My Boxer was a boy and spoiled and very stubborn! My Rottie was a female she was very smart and very protective, and listened very well. Dogos are very smart! I took all my dogs to puppy training class, and he was by far the quickest learner. he is only 11 months right now, but he does listen well, he still acts like a puppy though. They are great with kids and other dogs and people if you socialize them! He loves everyone he meets!!:|


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

very hansom!


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------

